# Garmin GPS 12 Troubles



## riverboy

I have a older GPS the Garmin 12 and I have not used in a few years. I got it out last night to get it ready for this upcoming ice season. First off I was really bummed to find all my way points have been wiped out! Second the GPS would not locate any sattelites. Everything else seemed to work properly. Do you think the unit is defective or with the heavy cloud cover we had last night could that have been the problem? I used the power cord from my truck so I know it wasnt the batteries. The last time using it, it work fine. I wrote Gramin a email telling them my problem but have yet to receive a response.


Any help? Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## FishTales

I have an Eagle Global Map 100 and just tried it, had no problem locking on my location. I was doing it indoors near the doorwall with southern exposure.


----------



## riverboy

Problem fixed! 

For anyone else that may have this problem here is what I was told to do by Garmin.

Since it has not been used in a while the unit probably need to have it satellites information reset. This is done by taking the unit outside, and with the unit off hold down the page and on buttons until the unit powers on. Once on set the unit with a clear view of the sky for up to 1 hour. At this time the unit should have a position and be working correctly. 

GARMIN INTERNATIONAL, INC 
1200 East 151st Street 
Olathe Kansas 66062 
ph# 800.800.1020 

I did this and it actually only took about 25 minutes. Works fine now! I still miss my waypoints!!! No explaination on why those are gone. Anyone got any good waypoints for the Saginaw Bay, Houghton Lake, Higgins Lake, and Wixom Lake, they want to share? Not all of them, I just want the ones I lost back!


----------



## thirty0six

I have a Garmin 12 and it was loosing waypoints whenever I turned it off. Sorta inconvient, to say the least.
I e-mailed Garmin and they said if battery goes dead for a long time waypoints may be lost. I tried a couple times using new batteries and it was still loosing all my stored waypoints. When I advised Garmin further they asked me to send it in (it was out of warranty too) - they sent me a new model 12 within a week and it has been no problem. Good customer service with my problem.

thirty0six


I now keep a log-book with all my important waypoints.....


----------



## Hotwired

Check out this thread for GPS12's

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=41168


----------



## Joe_G

I had the same problem with my GPS 12. I took it back to where I bought it, at Discount Marine in Madison Heights, and the GPS guy actually ran a class on GPS usage once a week to local government agencies (CIA?) Anyways, it was a nice day out, we sat down at the pic-nic table, turned it on, and no reception graphs for the GPS Satellites for about 15 minutes. Finally, after 50 minutes, I was back in business. I haven't had a problem since.
I've owned the unit about 6 years now. and that was the one and only negative issue.


----------

